# Detroit Zoo Breeds Record 3,701 Puerto Rican Crested Toads



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thought this was interesting ,heres the article

Detroit Zoo Breeds Record 3,701 Puerto Rican Crested Toads 


The Detroit Zoo's breeding program for the critically endangered Puerto Rican crested toad has yielded the best results in 10 years with 3,701 tadpoles. The Zoo kept 20 tadpoles for future breeding at the National Amphibian Conservation Center and shipped the rest to Cabo Rojo, Puerto Rico, for release into the wild. 

The Detroit Zoo has been working to preserve the Puerto Rican crested toad 
(Peltophryne lemur) since 1999. Last year, the Zoo shipped 2,000 tadpoles for release.

"We are thrilled to almost double the number of Detroit Zoo-born tadpoles for release into the wild this year. Establishing a new population of amphibians in their natural environment is enormously gratifying and one very important way that the National Amphibian Conservation Center helps to save amphibians," said Chief Life Sciences Officer Scott Carter. 

More than a third of the planet's 6,000 amphibian species are threatened with extinction due to habitat loss, climate change, pollution, pesticides, introduced species, over-collection and infectious diseases. 

The award-winning National Amphibian Conservation Center is a state-of-the-art facility that boasts a spectacular diversity of frogs, toads, salamanders, newts and caecilians. The Wall Street Journal dubbed the attraction "Disneyland for toads".


----------



## boricorso (Feb 19, 2008)

Excellent news!!!!

I had heard about the program and was crossing my fingers for it to be succesfull.

Hopefully it helps.........but then again the Cabo Rojo area is being developed in such a way that Im afraid in 6-10 years there will hardly be much habitat left.

Ill keep crossing my fingers.

Once again thanks for posting the good news.


----------

